# bibliothèque itunes : comment j'ai récupéré mes étoiles



## Kallune (11 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Victoire ! J'y suis arrivée ! J'ai récupéré les étoiles, le compteur de lectures, les dates d'ajout et les listes de lectures correctes.
J'espère être utile en partageant.

Après le crash de mon disque dur, J'ai bidouillé et patrouillé sur Google pendant plusieurs jours (où Mac génération est d'ailleurs très bien référencé), et fait le constat suivant :
- récupérer sa musique : facile 
- récupérer ses listes lectures : tout dépend :mouais:
- récupérer les étoiles, le nombre d'écoutes, la date d'ajout : les abysses... :casse:

Si ça peut aider, voici les résultats de mon enquête, le tout rassemblé en un seul  post avec un titre que j'espère explicite (aussi pour les naufragés de Google) et ensuite, la manip miraculeuse (et simple) qui a réussi.

Je ne suis pas informaticienne, pardon pour les approximations.

Tout se joue dans les deux fichiers itunes music library.xml et itunes music library (data). On le dit partout, mais pas comment.

- Le fichier itunes music library.xml : itunes y inscrit le chemin et l'organisation des fichiers. Ce fichier est lisible, vous pouvez l'ouvrir pour voir ce qu'il contient. C'est le fichier qu'importe itunes par son menu : fichier > bibliothèque > importer la liste. Il servirait aussi aux autres applications pour retrouver les fichiers musique.
- le fichier itunes music library (data) : ce fichier est inscrit automatiquement à partir du fichier .xml.  Lui, on ne peut pas l'ouvrir. Il semblerait pourtant que ce soit celui-ci qu'itunes utilise directement.
Moi je soupçonne que le chemin vers les étoiles se trouve là-dedans, car quelle que soit la manière dont j'ai introduit le fichier .xml, je ne les ai jamais récupérées.

Mais attention, ces deux fichiers sont mouvants : ils se réécrivent en permanence, toutes les mauvaises manipulations s'y inscrivent, ce qui rend vains tous les efforts successifs pour rétablir la vérité... au bout d'un moment on n'arrive plus à rien.

C'est ainsi que si vous pointez par malheur itunes sur votre sauvegarde externe, il peut vous reclasser illico tous les dossiers de votre sauvegarde (c'est ainsi que tous mes fichier "movies" se sont trouvés pulvérisés).

Donc, après des heures de tambouille, j'ai décidé de repartir de zéro et j'ai fait ça :
(au lieu de mettre à la corbeille directement, sauvegarder dans un dossier à jeter plus tard)

1/ Quitter itunes
2/ Enlever les préférences d'itunes dans le finder :
[votre maison] > bibliothèque > préférences > itunes > com.apple.iTunes.eq.plist, com.apple.iTunes.plist, com.apple.iTunesHelper.plist, com.apple.JapaneseAnalysis
3/ Dans le finder, vider entièrement le dossier itunes
4/ Toujours dans le finder, faites glisser les deux fichiers itunes music library depuis votre sauvegarde dans le dossier itunes. Surtout, ne prenez pas tout de suite vos dossiers de musique.
5/ Lancer itunes qui redémarre vierge comme au premier jour.
A ce stade, tout apparaît dans itunes, mais avec des points d'exclamation (car vous n'avez pas mis vos fichiers musicaux)
A part ça tout est OK : vos listes de lectures, classées dans leurs dossiers le cas échéant, les étoiles, le compteur, la date d'ajout et du coup, toutes les listes de lecture basées sur ces éléments... preuve qu'itunes se débrouille très bien sans musique (blague)
6/ Toujours dans le finder, glisser vos dossiers de musique dans le dossier itunes.

Ma conclusion, c'est que plus on rend itunes passif et mieux ça vaut.

Là où nous voyons "notre musique", itunes combine trois éléments :
- les fichiers de musique qui ne sont que du matériau
- les deux fichiers "music library" qui portent l'organisation et le classement et aussi toutes les infos que nous croyons avoir minutieusement inscrites dans les morceaux eux-mêmes.

Pour info : ma sauvegarde provenait de Itunes 4.7 à importer dans itunes 8.2, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne marcherait pas dans les versions ultérieures.

En espérant avoir fait gagner à quelques personnes, quelques bonnes heures mieux utilisées à écouter la musique.


----------



## Patrick Cergy (15 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour Kallune.

J'ai lu avec beaucoup d'intérêt ton message.

Deux questions:

1)  concernant le point 6, dernier point: lorsqu'on glisse/dépose les fichiers musicaux dans le dossier Itunes, que fait-on ?

a) on les met dans le dossier Itunes, puis on les ajoute à la bibliothèque via Itunes (menu Fichier ou touches "Commande + "O") ) ? en décochant l'option "copier dans le dossier Itunesn media ..." (menu Préférences, onglet "Avancé")

b) on les met dans le dossier "ajouter automatiquement à Itunes ?

2) dans les 2 cas ci-dessus, n'y a-t-il pas un risque de retrouver les morceaux  en doublon dans la bibliothèque ? ( sachant qu'il ne s'agit pas de vrais doublons ...)

Merci par avnace à Kallune, un passionné ou un expert Itunes pour me/nous apporter des précisions...


----------



## Kallune (25 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour Patrick,

Désolée, je n'ai pas trop eu le temps de passer dans le coin depuis un mois. Je découvre à l'instant ton message. Je répondrai dans les un ou deux jours.


----------



## Kallune (29 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Non, on ne fait rien dans itunes lui-même (l'application), *c'est dans le finder qu'il faut travailler*. Relis bien mon post : ce que j'ai compris de tout ça, c'est qu'il ne faut surtout pas laisser itunes s'en mêler.
Tu glisses le dossier qui contient tes fichiers musique dans le dossier itunes du finder, pas dans l'application. Ce sont les fichiers que tu manipules, uniquement, il ne faut rien faire de plus.
Normalement, itunes doit les trouver là tout seul (en tout cas, c'est ce qu'il a fait dans mon cas)

En espérant que cette réponse te sera encore utile.


----------



## charlie105 (28 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un problème un peu different: jai reformate mon DD, et puisque javais beaucoup de soucis avec ma bibliothèque iTunes je souhaite en créer une nouvelle lusieurs fois il métait arrivé quiTunes ne parvienne pas à ouvrir la bibliothèque, et javais du faire appel à Time Machine pour en récupérer un ancienne version viable. Il est donc hors de question de réimporter la bibliothèque tel quel.
Ce nest pas trop grave si je ne récupère pas mes playlists, mais je suis assez intéressé par récupérer les étoiles. Si elles sont logées dans le fichier XML, il y a peut-être moyen. Des suggestions?
Merci davance


----------



## wath68 (1 Mars 2011)

J'ai mal aux yeux.

 pourquoi les gens se sentent-ils obligés de changer la police d'écriture par défaut ?
En cours de rédaction en plus.


----------



## charlie105 (2 Mars 2011)

Désolé de t'avoir offensé et d'avoir par là même insulté tonr regard supérieur si perspicace (te forçant de fait à poster une remarque désonligeante fort utile avançant beaucoup la résolution du problème), je ne pensais même pas que c'était possible de changer de police sur un forum comme celui-ci. 
En tout cas, pour ceux qui ont suivi le sujet et qui  se permettent parfois des entorses aux  Règles Typographiques en usage à l'Imprimerie Nationale:
j'ai finalement renoncé, j'ai repris le fichier bibliothèque d'itunes (en suivant la procédure du premier post, j'ai récupéré mes playlists et étoiles). 
Et j'ai refait planter iTunes d'une manière qui m'était déjà arrivé (aucune idée si c'est lié ou non à la bibliothèque): je telecharge pas mal de podcasts en même temps, en réalité il en telecharge au Max 3 simultanément et met les autres en file d'attente. Puis tout à coup j'obtiens la roue de couleur, et là dès que je clique sur une appli elle plante... Quand tout a planté y compris le dock et le Finder, je n'ai plus qu'à redémarrer.


----------



## wath68 (2 Mars 2011)

Ouais ben déjà quand on demande de l'aide on essaye d'être clair, précis, concis.
On ne balance pas des pavés illisibles qui ne donnent même pas envie d'aller jusqu'au bout.

Prend exemple sur le premier message de Kallune. 

Quand à mon regard supérieur ...


----------



## Kallune (3 Mars 2011)

Charlie, as-tu  supprimé les fichiers .plist ? Des préférences corrompues peuvent mettre le bazar.

Je constate qu'avec l'ensemble de ma procédure, Itunes a redémarré à neuf avec un petit message du style : "vous ouvrez l'appli pour la première fois".

Ou alors, cela vient des podcasts, mais là, pas d'idée, je n'en utilise pas : un peu de surcharge peut-être ? Que se passe-t-il si tu les désactives ?


----------



## ulahup (14 Août 2018)

Kallune, sache que tu m'as sauvé la vie, j'ai retrouvé grâce à toi des milliers d'informations que je croyais perdues à jamais !
Reçois ma gratitude éternelle !


----------



## gustave60 (30 Novembre 2020)

bonjour
j'ai exactement le meme problème mais maintenant, c'est plus iTunes mais Musique !la méthode à l'air bonne mais est ce toujours la meme architecture de fichiers???


----------



## gustave60 (30 Novembre 2020)

suite au passage à catalina et de iTunes à musique, suite à une synchro je retrouve la zone classement vide, plus d'étoiles.lesgens d'apple care (je suis monté au niveau 1) après avoir essayé sans succès plusieurs restaurations de fichiers a partir d'une time machine, me disent qu'il ne savent pas trop ou sont stockés les étoiles ,peut être dans les "containers" ?? et qu'ils étudient la question , ils me recontacteront ...sauf que malgré plusieurs rappels je ne sais toujours pas comment restaurer mon classement. si quelqu'un connait le sujet ...
sinon le problème n'affecte que mon mac book pro(catalina 10.15.7 et musique1.0.6.10) et ma bibliothèque dans le cloud, mais sur mon iMac (high sierra10.13.6 et iTunes 12.8.2.3) la bibliothèque est nickel et j'ai mon classement avec toutes les étoiles
il y a peut être la une piste ?
je pensais essayer de repasser le mbpro sous sierra et iTunes 12.8 est ce possible ? une solution plus simple ?
merci en cas de succès vous me sauvez 15ans de travail et toutes les playlists qui en découlent


----------

